# What colours/markings are these horses?



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

The top one is Badger Face, but that's the only one I can put a name to, no idea what the other two are.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

The first is, I believe, chestnut with splash. It's just expressed in a unique way.

I think the second one is just a black shire foal that is shedding out funny, so it looks like it has zebra stripes. 

The third are called ermine spots. They are usually found on horses with the tobiano gene.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

The top is called badger face. I believe it is caused by one of the "overo" genes, but I am not 100% sure of that.

Second one I am not sure what is going on, looks like a zorse, maybe.

Last one are paw prints or ermine spots in a tobiano I believe.


----------



## Asimina (Apr 21, 2013)

Top one is badger face, just a normal marking.

Second one kinda looks like a Zorse...but a draft Zorse? 

Third one is ermine/distal markings. It's just spots on the legs where the coat color of the horse shows through the white markings.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I really don't think the second one is a zorse. I did at first, but after looking again, it just appears to be a funy foal shed on a black shire foal.

It would help to know where the OP found the original pictures.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Drafty, I was thinking the same thing. The color kind of matches but nothing else screams part zebra. No donk-like ears, the build just looks draft. The color is SO odd though!


----------



## BreakableRider (Aug 14, 2013)

I've seen the draft foal on quite a few fb groups, the vast majority say that the foal has been clipped like that.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Up by the neck/throatlatch area especially I can see how that may be clipped. The dark area doesn't look so fluffy.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Yeah, from what I've seen of zorses, the zebra characteristics tend to be very prominent: the donk-like ears, the mane that stands up on it's own, etc. Even a draft/zebra cross I would expect to look less like a regular draft foal and more like a zebra in build and other characteristics.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Second is definitely clipped to looked like a zebra LOL.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

That draft foal picture has been floating around for a long time. The owner at the time clipped her to look like that. There is nothing special about her coat other than that.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

What about this colt?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Looks like a young Knabstrupper to me.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Celeste said:


> What about this colt?


I believe that is one of those leopard appy/friesian crosses that everyone is so gaga over on Facebook.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Looks like one of Ghostwind's Appaloosa/Paso Fino crosses.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Celeste said:


> What about this colt?


That is Mystic Warrior. He's a Friesian/Appaloosa cross and is grey. Here is is as an adult (2011) and I'm sure he's lost more of the spots by this point.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh yes, I can see that it is him now.
Thanks NDAppy


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

NdAppy said:


> That is Mystic Warrior. He's a Friesian/Appaloosa cross and is grey. Here is is as an adult (2011) and I'm sure he's lost more of the spots by this point.


Thanks! I was waiting for you to chime in.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

NdAppy said:


> That is Mystic Warrior. He's a Friesian/Appaloosa cross and is grey. Here is is as an adult (2011) and I'm sure he's lost more of the spots by this point.


I knew he was famous, but I couldn't for the life of me remember who he was.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I knew he was famous, but I couldn't for the life of me remember who he was.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Same here. My sister sent me the picture of him as a colt and asked me about him. He looked familiar, but I couldn't pull him up in my brain. Thanks for the help NdAppy!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

No Problem ladies! :lol: I remember a lot of random things. He sticks out to me a lot as his foal picture is shared all over the place quite frequently. I haven't been able to find any more really recent pictures of him, but I would guess most of his spots are gone if not all of them at this point. LP and Grey have this habit of greying a horse extremely quickly when they are paired together.


----------

